# Drake OUTLAW #19



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats on the skiff! And I don't think anyone would ever object to more pictures.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats! Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful. I felt a tingle.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the new ride. Guess you'll be christening it with some stripers and fluke?


----------



## george kleinstuber (Feb 4, 2020)

Zika said:


> Congrats on the new ride. Guess you'll be christening it with some stripers and fluke?


Hope so! Wanna go back into some huge shallow bays between Avalon and the mainland. If no fish I'll bring back some clams...


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Beautiful skiff, if getting skinny is your goal your going to love it,mine poles effortlessly


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Put thicker seals on your hatches,you'll thank me later


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Passingas (Feb 19, 2020)

Sweet Ride. I saw one in the Yeti Store on King Street in Charleston and fell in love as well. Enjoy in good health


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

You will enjoy it. Wilds builds a fantastic boat. Take care of my pipe work


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats can't wait to hear your impression of the performance. keep us posted


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

george kleinstuber said:


> Hope so! Wanna go back into some huge shallow bays between Avalon and the mainland. If no fish I'll bring back some clams...


Congrats! There are some great flats just south of Barnegat Inlet on the east side of the bay. Lots of early season stripers there and along the sedge banks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Charles Hadley said:


> Put thicker seals on your hatches,you'll thank me later


I’ll fix it for you. Drake, put thicker seals on your hatches, customers will thank you later.
Very good looking boats.


----------



## george kleinstuber (Feb 4, 2020)

Charles Hadley said:


> Put thicker seals on your hatches,you'll thank me later


I'll check it out. Maybe they did already. I have to push down a little to latch. Thanks though.


----------



## george kleinstuber (Feb 4, 2020)

Tigweld said:


> You will enjoy it. Wilds builds a fantastic boat. Take care of my pipe work


Will do, nice welds...


----------



## george kleinstuber (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks all for your well wishes! Can't wait to get it wet...


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

george kleinstuber said:


> I'll check it out. Maybe they did already. I have to push down a little to latch. Thanks though.


They use slam latches,you have to push it down. Hold lever up when you close for silent operation and no force down, only reason I said anything about seals is I get water in hatches when I wash boat and with no bilge in rear and way skiff sits on ramlin for dry launching I have to put boat nose low somewhere to get water from under gas tank to dry with towel.


----------



## george kleinstuber (Feb 4, 2020)

Charles Hadley said:


> They use slam latches,you have to push it down. Hold lever up when you close for silent operation and no force down, only reason I said anything about seals is I get water in hatches when I wash boat and with no bilge in rear and way skiff sits on ramlin for dry launching I have to put boat nose low somewhere to get water from under gas tank to dry with towel.


Copy that. Your side console was nice!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

george kleinstuber said:


> Copy that. Your side console was nice!


Thank you,your skiff is bad ass as well


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> They use slam latches,you have to push it down. Hold lever up when you close for silent operation and no force down, only reason I said anything about seals is I get water in hatches when I wash boat and with no bilge in rear and way skiff sits on ramlin for dry launching I have to put boat nose low somewhere to get water from under gas tank to dry with towel.


I wasn't fan of the slam latches on my Outlaw. Replaced with Gemlux compression latches and we're golden!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

gh_estero said:


> I wasn't fan of the slam latches on my Outlaw. Replaced with Gemlux compression latches and we're golden!


Have to check them out


----------

